# 2.4.19-r3 Questions

## paulisdead

I've been running 2.4.19-r1, and just emerged 2.4.19-r3, and noticed a few new options.  What does the CPU Frequency scaling Option do, there's no info in the help?  Also, is it OK to use both Pre-emptible kernel and Low Latency?  Probably is, but just wanted to ask.

----------

